# Why AFI (American Film Institute)



## mega_octo (Apr 18, 2011)

If you attended AFI, applied, or got accepted, I'd like to hear about your experience. Why did you choose AFI? Are you in debt and was it worth it? 

I heard that it would cost about $120,000 for the two year program at AFI. Is being in debt worth it? If you have gone to AFI or plan on attending, let me know what your thoughts are. Thanks.


----------

